# Parts for Sheng Shing SDM-15 Wide Belt Sander



## djbachelor (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello all, 

I've just picked up a SDM-15 which needs a little love. It is missing the feed motor assembly and air pressure hookup/regulator assembly (the part that you see on the outside of the frame) and needs a good scrub down to remove some surface rust, but... everything rotates/slides and the price was right! :thumbsup: 

This is the 7.5 hp 3 phase version, so I will be getting a phase coverter and figuring that out. (Alternatively, I could swap out the motor for a 5hp single phase... 5 hp sounds like a lot compared to my old 1hp Performax, but I've heard that similar machines at 5hp may struggle sometimes even still.)


Since it's a 3 phase machine, that means my 1/4 hp feed motor will have to be 3ph as well, right? (I haven't figured out precisely how this works or what the wiring options are.)


Anybody have part number or specs for the feed motor? (I found part number for the grizzly variant at $300, but it is single phase and I think there should be cheaper options available with the right specs.)


Can I buy the complete regulator and hookup assembly? My unit just has the hose coming out of the case, no more air hardware on the outside. I can probably piece it together with all the grizzly parts, but seems expensive (I don't quite know what it all is).


Anybody have one of these on a mobile base?


Best source for belts?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Are the motors belt driven or direct drive? While it's great to have a phase converter if that is your only machine and needing a motor anyway it might be better to convert to single phase.


----------



## djbachelor (Jun 4, 2015)

Ah, well fortunately it does have the 7.5 hp motor (which drives the drum through dual V-belts, I believe). It's just missing the .25hp feed motor, which chain-drives the feed belt. 

It looks exactly like this machine listed here...except this one has a few more parts than mine. :laughing: https://www.surplusrecord.com/cgi-bin/adpop.pl?824831

It's also very much like the Grizzly G9983 here internally, except 3 phase and without the platen. https://www.grizzly.com/products/15-Wide-Belt-Sander-Open-End-/G9983

I admit I've been tempted by 3 phase machines on craigslist before, so I wouldn't mind having that capability--seems like it might be a good excuse to take the plunge.


----------



## pecorporation (Sep 11, 2020)

Try this site, just click Browse Used Machinery and Equipment


----------

